# Slow progression of a hunting cabin-season 2



## Resica

We finally made it back up to the lot for the first time since Jan.We'll soon be making a big push to get this finished.We hauled some of our lumber(posts and beams and joists and decking)from the Amish mill on Friday and picked up other lumber from Lowes.









We got the back wall up.




Deck boards(yellow pine t&g)joists,beams,posts(Hemlock)




First beam up










Figuring out the cut on the second beam






joists going in.






decking going on.











view from below






view from the back





view from the first floor




the beloved outhouse


----------



## DRB1313

Beautiful work Guys. I've been waiting on an update.
Well worth the wait.


----------



## stev

Nice work guys
True lumber size is it?


----------



## Resica

stev said:


> Nice work guys
> True lumber size is it?


I think the beams were 11 x6 and the joists were 3x8,true measurements.


----------



## leo

*Looking good*

thanks for sharing this with us, keep them coming


----------



## slimbo

Was that lumber cheaper, or are you just nostalgic?


----------



## Resica

slimbo said:


> Was that lumber cheaper, or are you just nostalgic?



Both.We want a rustic look.No drywall in this cabin.As an added bonus the lumber is cheaper too.And it smells real good.


----------



## rip18

Looks great!  Good to see the progress!  I bet y'all won't know what to do when you get through with it!


----------



## Hoss

That view has got to interfere with getting work done.  Keep us posted on the progress.

Hoss


----------



## Oldgold Buck

wow, thats an amazing view, whereabouts is it?


----------



## Resica

Oldgold Buck said:


> wow, thats an amazing view, whereabouts is it?



It's about 20 miles as the crow flies northeast of State College Pa.(Penn State).


----------



## Resica

We headed up Friday afternoon,the 11th of April.We stopped at Cabela's in Hamburg,Pa.(pass it every trip)to pick up some flyfishing supplies.




Built the back deck Saturday afternoon.
















Sunday,we drove to a nearby creek and the boys did some trout fishing.


----------



## Gunsmoke

Looks like a great  cabin with a great view! I stopped  at that cabelas last tuesday.


----------



## Hoss

I just knew that view would pull you into playing.  Looking awesome and glad to see you found some play time.

Hoss


----------



## Resica

Gunsmoke said:


> Looks like a great  cabin with a great view! I stopped  at that cabelas last tuesday.



My cousin was up from Macon last month and we went up and did the complete walk through.It took several hours to see everything.I like the big Musky in the aquarium.


----------



## Resica

Hoss said:


> I just knew that view would pull you into playing.  Looking awesome and glad to see you found some play time.
> 
> Hoss



Hoss,it was nice to do something other than work,although it's not really work when your doing it up there.Hopefully we'll find a little time to Turkey hunt this spring.


----------



## Just 1 More

Resica said:


> It's about 20 miles as the crow flies northeast of State College Pa.(Penn State).



Real close to my old back yard in Bellefonte,,, just north of I-80 and Hwy 220.. I need to get back up there and hunt the family farm one of these years


----------



## redneckcamo

mann !!!!!!!!!! thats awsome ...;-] .....that view is awsome too ..I could get caught up in all that quik ....fine job cant wait too see more of this build .!!!


----------



## Resica

Just 1 More said:


> Real close to my old back yard in Bellefonte,,, just north of I-80 and Hwy 220.. I need to get back up there and hunt the family farm one of these years



Just 1 More,the far ridge is Nittany Mt. and behind the second ridge is Sayer's Lake.


----------



## Just 1 More

Resica said:


> Just 1 More,the far ridge is Nittany Mt. and behind the second ridge is Sayer's Lake.



We own 80-100 acres on the north side of Nittany


----------



## Just 1 More

This is our cabin on the mountain property,, it's a far cry from what you guys are doing.. You gotta just love our support foundation


----------



## Resica

Just 1 More said:


> This is our cabin on the mountain property,, it's a far cry from what you guys are doing.. You gotta just love our support foundation


 very nice.I love it.Lot's of good times.


----------



## Resica

We made it back up this past weekend and were able to get the first floor walls up.


----------



## Just 1 More

Hey Buddy.. that things starting to block my view 
Looks great


----------



## Resica

Just 1 More said:


> Hey Buddy.. that things starting to block my view
> Looks great



Sorry about ruining your view.


----------



## Hoss

That view out the back is going to be great.

Hoss


----------



## westcobbdog

awesome pics!


----------



## Resica

My brother's friend brought his Kubota up to help us backfill.Put our French drain in backfilled.We dug a few footers for the front porch.I also had a big bruin on the trail cam.


----------



## rip18

BIG bear in the yard!  That little backhoe sure sped things up (or saved money on a rental or a contractor one!).  I enjoy seeing how your cabin is progressing.


----------



## Hoss

Boy that'll make rockin on the front porch interesting.  Coming along real well.

Hoss


----------



## Resica

rip18 said:


> BIG bear in the yard!  That little backhoe sure sped things up (or saved money on a rental or a contractor one!).  I enjoy seeing how your cabin is progressing.


Rip,he wouldn't take a cent from us for using and hauling his tractor. So it was quite a savings on money and time.We had already wheelbarrowed 22 tons in to the basement in Oct. and it took 2 of us, 2 days.Heading up Friday through Wed,gonna get her under roof.


----------



## rip18

Sounds like a savings on backs, legs, arms, shoulders, etc. as well!  Sounds like it is moving fast now!


----------



## whitetaco02

This is an unbelievable progression you all have going on here.  Where are you all building this at?  I think I missed it, sorry.


----------



## drawdown

Resica said:


> Rip,he wouldn't take a cent from us for using and hauling his tractor. So it was quite a savings on money and time.We had already wheelbarrowed 22 tons in to the basement in Oct. and it took 2 of us, 2 days.Heading up Friday through Wed,gonna get her under roof.



Does that bear work on the night crew???


----------



## jason308

Man I can't wait to see the end result!!!!!  Looks AWESOME so far!!!


----------



## Resica

whitetaco02 said:


> This is an unbelievable progression you all have going on here.  Where are you all building this at?  I think I missed it, sorry.


It's 20 miles northeast of Penn State.


----------



## Resica

drawdown said:


> Does that bear work on the night crew???


If he did I think we'd be done by now,he's a monster.Sent a pic of him to a game warden who traps a lot of bears and he said he thought that bear goes over 500lbs. now,maybe even bigger.


----------



## Resica

We made it back up to the cabin to finally get her under roof.Here is one of 2 loads from the mill.




Getting ready to unload at the lot.3x8 hemlock joists and rafters.2x6 T&G yellow pine flooring and 1x6 T&G white pine for the roof.




First floor ceiling joists,beam and second floor decking.




Put the rafters up and framed out the gable ends.








Working on the decking,tar paper and perlins.








Put all the windows and doors in.




Buttoned the roof up with tarpaper and perlins.




Here is the metal roof we are putting on.




Here are the white pine logs we will be making our stairs out of.




To top it off it was snowing Monday morning.


----------



## Just 1 More

WOW.. you guys are unbelievable


----------



## DRB1313

Looking good. Keep em coming.


----------



## Hoss

Getting close.   Keep us posted and let us know when the house warming is.

Hoss


----------



## whitetaco02

Those are great pics!  Keep em coming!!


----------



## pdog06

Those are some great pics, and in a great place too. Love the view. It's also not too far from me, 3 hours maybe.


Keep the pics coming


----------



## Resica

pdog06 said:


> Those are some great pics, and in a great place too. Love the view. It's also not too far from me, 3 hours maybe.
> 
> 
> Keep the pics coming


Your closer to it than I am then,takes me over 3 and a half.


----------



## redneckcamo

i love this thread !  when it pops up the anticipation of seein what has been done an the rewards yall are gonna reap once its finished is sooooo cool !...keep em coming an thanx for sharing with all of us ....!!!! ;-]


----------



## Resica

We made it back up for the Memorial Day weekend.We started on the roof in the back.We put 1 1/2 inch rigid foam insulation on the roof before the "Evergreen" metal.









Then it was around to the front.












We made it as far as getting the decking on the front porch and stained it.                                                                      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And a shot from the side.




The trail cam captured a porky and I took a blurry ,through the windshield shot of a Ruffed Grouse.


----------



## Hoss

Getting closer and looking good.

Hoss


----------



## swampstalker

Wow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rip18

Looking good!  Bears, porcupines, & grouse in the gravel in the front yard?  What a treat!


----------



## Resica

Thanks again for all the compliments,we are having a good time with it.That grouse was just down the road from the cabin,but the bears, porcupine and grey fox were all in the "rock" backyard.Just down the hill from the cabin is the possible rattlesnake den,lot's of snakes down there last year.There are Ravens flying the ridgetops and the occasional gobbler sounding off in the valley below,as well as many different songbirds.Waiting to catch a photo of a bobcat,fisher,yote or Elk.I'm not holding my breath on the Elk,their not terribly close.


----------



## Resica

We were back up June 21st and 22nd.We built the front porch and put the last of the metal on the roof.The gypsy moths have defoliated many of our trees,hopefully they'll come back.We installed the breaker box and meter panel as well.Caught another bear on the cam too.


----------



## redneckcamo

what a great place yall have up there .... very cool too see it as it goes up ..!!  all the neighbors/critters are curious too i guess ...! very cool ....thanx again for sharing the journey !!!


----------



## Resica

We're heading back up this weekend to start putting the log siding on.I can't wait,it's only been 3 weeks but it seems like forever.I'll be sure to add some photos.


----------



## dawg2

That is looking really good!


----------



## EMC-GUN

Having grown up up north (NJ) seeing your pics reminds of the beautiful country in PA. We camped in the Poconos every year. Where I was at was right on the PA border. Going over the border was instantly gratifying. NJ was and is a DUMP!!!!!!! I can't put into words my distaste for NJ and it's laws/taxes and mentality without using profanity.


----------



## Hoss

Can't wait to see the new ones.  Get it done man so you can spend more time taking pictures of that beautiful country from your front (or back) porch.

Hoss


----------



## Resica

We put the siding on the front of the cabin and on part of the back.
















Some of the Blueberries were ripe.




A few rattlers from the rock behind the cabin.


----------



## Beanie24

Great shots of the cabin.
Love the snake shot.


----------



## rip18

Oh man - I'd love to come see some of those PA timber rattlers!

The cabin progress looks good too - but I am afraid of something...  I am afraid that y'all ain't gonna know what to do with yourselves when you finish the cabin!  I hope y'all can remember how to relax and enjoy yourselves!!!


----------



## Hoss

Just keeps getting better.  Sure will be nice to see it finished with you sitting on the porch.  Keep em coming.

Hoss


----------



## jj4301

That is just awesome. I love coming back to this, even though I don't post much to this one if at all, I love the updates. Keep 'em coming. Cool snake shot too.


----------



## Resica

We  finished the siding on one of the gable ends .We left the pump jacks up so we could put a clear wood finish on it next time up.













The electric setup was inspected.We are now waiting on the electric company to hook us up.








Took the grouse shot through the windshield.                        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Half a Rattler.


----------



## rip18

Coming along just fine!


----------



## Hoss

Just keeps getting better.  

Hoss


----------



## Beanie24

Thanks for keeping us updated.
Coming along nicely.


----------



## Resica

We sided the lower back and west gable,stained the  upper back and outhouse.We'll be back up next weekend to stain/build stairs.


----------



## flattop

Looking Good!


----------



## Hoss

Looks like a good spot for a Woody's get together.

Hoss


----------



## buckmaster06

man thats nice, i need to come hunt with you guys.  great job!!


----------



## Resica

We made it back up and applied "light cedar" wood preservative to the front,built the first floor stairs,sanded the floors and had electricity for the first time.The view wasn't hazy for the first time in awhile ,as well.


----------



## Just 1 More

It's so funny that I used to hunt somewhere in that view..


----------



## Resica

Made it back up and stained both gable ends and the lower back.Getting the woodstove hooked up is next.


----------



## SnowHunter

Wow, thats absolutely beautiful! Yall have done an AWESOME job!!!  When ya lettin us Woody's folks come up?!


----------



## BAMA HUNTER

WOW!! thats all i can say...WOW!! the view and everything..i hunt in maryland sometimes and those views in the pics remind me alot of it..love those mountains...and that pretty cabin settin right there is just icing on the cake..yall are very lucky..good job


----------



## Hoss

Bout time to sit back on the porch and watch the leaves fall.  That is a great looking get away.  

Hoss


----------



## Resica

SnowHunter said:


> Wow, thats absolutely beautiful! Yall have done an AWESOME job!!!  When ya lettin us Woody's folks come up?!



Thanks for the compliments folks!Plenty of work left to do,come on up.It's only about 800 miles from Atlanta!


----------



## Bruz

I just read this entire thread. Great job and beautiful view.

Now all you need is some Dynamite for Snake Rock and you'll be all set

Robert


----------



## chewie1014

Bruz said:


> I just read this entire thread. Great job and beautiful view.
> 
> Now all you need is some Dynamite for Snake Rock and you'll be all set
> 
> Robert



Me too...pretty awesome!  Wish I had the time and the resources to do the same.

Wonderful job.  Look forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER

Oh yeah...Your going to have a skinning pole aint ya?? I wanna see some pics of deer by the cabin fo sho!!!


----------



## slimbo

I love those stairs!  Can I move in?


----------



## Full Pull

Looks great.


----------



## tuffdawg

I just want to come live there. Can I please?


----------



## Resica

I guess we're gonna need to get some more beds if everyone is movin in!Bama Hunter-If we don't put up a pole ,we may just hang em from the front porch.Bruz,I thought you liked the rattlers as much as we do?


----------



## Resica

ttt


----------



## jonkayak

Nice Cabin

Do you think you have enough Snakes?


----------



## Resica

The photos aren't all that interesting,but I figured I better add to the diary.We wired all the outlets and the stove and put the base cabinets and stove in the kitchen.We need to wire the switches for interior and exterior lighting next.And a few critters from the trail cam.


----------



## rip18

Yep, y'all are getting there!  Lively front yard too!


----------



## Hoss

Bet you can't wait to get those photos in person.  Looking good.

Hoss


----------



## MAC12

Beautiful place.........


----------



## Resica

We trenched ,graded,backfilled and removed a few stumps.Trenched to the privy and laid electric and septic from the basement.We wired for floodlights and spotlights.It rained Sat. and snowed on and off all day Sun.


----------



## Hoss

Dang it's supposed to be done so you can set by the fire and watch the snow come down.  Looking better all the time.  Boy you've even got a great view from the outhouse.

Hoss


----------



## westcobbdog

lookin' great Resica!


----------



## Resica

We made it back up this weekend.We built the countertop and installed the sink,wall cabinets,did some more wiring and insulated some more.The scenery looks a little different than it did last weekend.


----------



## rip18

The trip to the privy looks a might chilly!


----------



## chewie1014

rip18 said:


> The trip to the privy looks a might chilly!



And that might qualify as the biggest understatement of the year.  I'm thinking you might want to keep a chamberpot handy for when the trip becomes a "might chilly"!


----------



## Resica

chewie1014 said:


> And that might qualify as the biggest understatement of the year.  I'm thinking you might want to keep a chamberpot handy for when the trip becomes a "might chilly"!


We will have an emergency bathroom in the basement along with a shower,but the outhouse does have electric,so it will have heat.


----------



## chewie1014

Resica said:


> the outhouse does have electric,so it will have heat.



Good God...I couldn't imagine if it didn't.  Could you imagine plopping down on that thing when the temp was single digits?  I'm shivering just thinking about it.

But the cabin is looking great...even the privy.   It's a pretty picture in the snow.


----------



## Resica

Ttt


----------

